# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  أبواب الشوق

## همس الصمت

~~ أبواب الشوق ~~
.
.
في عالم الاحلام وقفت أطرق أبواب الشوق
كي تُفتح لي على مصراعيها
وأدخل حيث يستقبلني سكان ذلك العالم
أرواح
قلوب
أجساد
كل ما هُنالك يعني لي شيئاً
فإن أستقبلتني الروح فستسر روحي لها
وإن عانقني القلب فقلبي يتوق لذلك بشده
وإن وجدتُ الجسد
فسأروي جسدي من بعد الغياب
سأعانق كل من سأجده
سأضمه الى صدري 
بشوق
بحب 
بحنان
سأضم كل أضلاعه حتى لايعود يشعر الا بحناني
وحبي وشوقي 
سأروي عطش قلبه
وأسقيه بماء حنيني إليه
وسأرشفه بملعقة حبي 
جرعات جرعات
حتى يرتوي
من شوقي الدفين
وسأشبع جوع روحه
من فائض حنيني
وسأضمها لروحي كي لاتعود
تشعر بشي الابحبي وشوقي
سأدعه
يعيش يومه بشبع 
مرتوياً حتى لا يعود يحتاج شيء
.
.
.
كل ذلك كان في عالم أحلامي 
... وليت ذلك يتحقق  

.
.
تحياتي العطرة للجميع ..
همــــــــ الصمت ـــــــــس ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

الاحساس البحت نشأ هنا....وترعرع على جنبات قلبك...

فأطلقه حرفكِ الأخاذ....

كومة مشاعر لامثيل لها في الصدق..ولافي العطاء...


بعدد قطر السماء انتِ رائعة ...

وبعدد مساحات الكلم ...وتُرجمان المعاجم ... مُبدعة في التقاط رأس الحرف ....



سلم ذاك الحبر المُسال على هذا المُتصفح المُكتسب الشفافية من صاحبته...


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عابر سبيل55

همس الصمت   





سـ أبقى هنـا كثيـراً 

إلى أن أفيق

من سكري 

كي لا أجرح 

براءة حرفكَ

----------


## ألمع

في حلمنا ... قد نرتوي بماء البحر ...
ونشبع بالهواء .. والملح ... والحجر...
ونلتقي بمن نحب... وكيفما نريد اللقاء...
فنسمر ونلهو ... 
فيقفز القلب ... منتشياً... 
لحلاوة اللقاء... ولطافة الموقف...
وهنا نتمنى دوام السكر بالأحلام...
لننسى عالم اليقظة ... والآلام..
.....
........
أختي .. ( همس الصمت)...
أعجبتني... أعجبتني ...
هكذا .. تكون السيطرة على الحروف ببساطة وجزل... وجمال وكمال الفكرة ووصول المعنى..
بحلاوة ونداوة...
تقبلي تحياتي اللامعة..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

عندما تدق اجراس الشوق ..

ولا تجدي من يشعر بها ..

تأكدي انكِ سوف تبحثي عنها في احلامك ..

اطروحه رائعه بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

عندما نشتاق الى من نريده 
لانجد سوى الخياااال والاحلام ,,,
همووووسه حبيبتي 
حرووووف راااائعه وجميييييييييييله 
صااادقه خاااارجه من القلب ،،
غاااليتي اسلوووووب راااائع في انتقاء الكلماااات 
سلمتِ وسلم قلمك الرااااقي 
تقبلي تحيااااتـــــي...

----------


## همس الصمت

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
> الاحساس البحت نشأ هنا....وترعرع على جنبات قلبك... 
> فأطلقه حرفكِ الأخاذ.... 
> كومة مشاعر لامثيل لها في الصدق..ولافي العطاء... 
> 
> بعدد قطر السماء انتِ رائعة ... 
> وبعدد مساحات الكلم ...وتُرجمان المعاجم ... مُبدعة في التقاط رأس الحرف .... 
> 
> ...



 
دمعه على السطور
لحبر كلماتكِ في متصفحاتي وقع خاص في قلبي
وأزداد يها فرحاً وسعادة حينما تنيريني بها ..
لاحرمني الله من تواصل رائع وجميل كهذا ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> همس الصمت 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سـ أبقى هنـا كثيـراً 
> 
> إلى أن أفيق
> ...



 
أهلاً بمحياك في صفحتي
فقد أسعدني تشريفك لي وتنويرك لصفحتي ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

عمييق هو عاالم الاحلام 
وعمييقه هذه الكلماات بعمق الاحلام 
حقييقة اسعدتني هذه الخااطره 
واستمتعت بكلمااتهاا الراائعه
المنساابه في هذه الصفحه
كوني بخيير

----------


## همس الصمت

> في حلمنا ... قد نرتوي بماء البحر ...
> 
> ونشبع بالهواء .. والملح ... والحجر...
> ونلتقي بمن نحب... وكيفما نريد اللقاء...
> فنسمر ونلهو ... 
> فيقفز القلب ... منتشياً... 
> لحلاوة اللقاء... ولطافة الموقف...
> وهنا نتمنى دوام السكر بالأحلام...
> لننسى عالم اليقظة ... والآلام..
> ...



 
شكراً من الاعماق اخي الكريم
لهذه الكلمات
التي ترفع المعنويات
وشكراً لهذا التشريف الجميل
الذي أزدانت له صفحتي
الله يعطيك الف عافية ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> عندما تدق اجراس الشوق ..
> 
> ولا تجدي من يشعر بها ..
> 
> تأكدي انكِ سوف تبحثي عنها في احلامك ..
> 
> ...



 
 لكم أسعدني تشريفك لصفحتي
أخي الكريم
فقد تعطرت بتشريفك وتزينت بهذا النور ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
الله يعطيك العافية
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## MOONY

في عالم الأحلام
يدق ناقووس الغرام
فتزخم  الكلمات بأحمل الحروف
وأحلى الكلام

رووعة هي حروفكِ
ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
وبنتظار جديدكِ
تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

> عندما نشتاق الى من نريده 
> 
> لانجد سوى الخياااال والاحلام ,,,
> همووووسه حبيبتي 
> حرووووف راااائعه وجميييييييييييله 
> صااادقه خاااارجه من القلب ،،
> غاااليتي اسلوووووب راااائع في انتقاء الكلماااات 
> سلمتِ وسلم قلمك الرااااقي 
> 
> تقبلي تحيااااتـــــي...



 
كما ذكرتي عزيزتي
عندما نشتاق لمن نحب ليس هناك
الا عالم الاحلام 
يخرج مابدواخلنا والالهام العميق
الف شكر لك فروحه حبيبتي
لروعة تشريفكِ لصفحتي
الله لايحرمني من هيك طلة ..
دمتِ موفقة يالغالية ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> عمييق هو عاالم الاحلام 
> وعمييقه هذه الكلماات بعمق الاحلام 
> حقييقة اسعدتني هذه الخااطره 
> واستمتعت بكلمااتهاا الراائعه
> المنساابه في هذه الصفحه
> كوني بخيير



أسعدني تشريفك لصفحتي
وتعطيرها بعطر كلماتك الرائعة
الله يعطيك الف عافية أخي الكريم ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> في عالم الأحلام
> يدق ناقووس الغرام
> فتزخم الكلمات بأحمل الحروف
> وأحلى الكلام
> 
> رووعة هي حروفكِ
> ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
> وبنتظار جديدكِ
> تحياتي



 
الروعة تكمن في جمال حضوركِ 
وتعطيركِ لمتصفحي
بهذا التشريف الجميل ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ...

----------


## بوكوثر

همس الصمت 

  سلام العا شقين الذي لا يحسه سوا هم


     ان اجمل مخترعات الا نسانيه هذا الفن المسمى قرائة 

 وكتا به

 لولاه لم نتمتع بمثل هذه الانفلا تات الرا ئعة

     اجمل الاحلام التي نتفا ؤل بتحقيقها اتمنى وتتمنين

  فهل يشق خنجر الوقت قميص الليل وهل يكمل دورته

   العمر على مرا فء الرضا والحب

  اسمحي لي ان اتعنون في مسا حات متصفحك الحالم

    همس الصمت 
  اكثري من مثل هذا الهمس الدافيء 

   خا دمكم الاقل حظا 
      بو كوثر

----------


## همس الصمت

> همس الصمت 
> 
> سلام العا شقين الذي لا يحسه سوا هم
> 
> 
> ان اجمل مخترعات الا نسانيه هذا الفن المسمى قرائة 
> 
> وكتا به
> 
> ...



 
أخي الكريم 
بو كوثر
أسعدني تشريفك لصفحتي
وأسعدتني هذه الكلمات التي زينت بها متصفحي
ولي الشرف أن تتعنون في مساحات صفحتي
لاحرمني الله من تواجدكِ في كل صفحاتي
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------

